# New arrival to the house.....



## WilliamxLucy

This is Lucy (half lab/half newfoundland) - coming to us in two weeks time. I sense this may be the end of me having shoes in one piece......


----------



## ForestWomble

I've fallen in love. :001_wub:

Any idea how big she will get?


----------



## WilliamxLucy

We think maybe 40-50 kg based on being somewhere between a full size lab and newfie and based on size of her mum and dad.


----------



## princeno5

what a sweetheart,i would be tempted by that mix.


----------



## branwen

WOW!She is gorgeous


----------



## Lauravb

Aaw she is lovely, have you got any more to update us?


----------



## WilliamxLucy

Lauravb said:


> Aaw she is lovely, have you got any more to update us?


We pick her up next Saturday - there will be lots after that. 

What we've taken so far is all here: Lucy Photo Gallery by Jonathan Roberts at pbase.com


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

What a babe...


----------



## hackertime

Want one that is all and if anything like my pup when he came home i would hide the shoes / slippers ( i dont have any left intact ) /socks infact anything you like move :thumbup:


----------



## tabithakat64

OMG that is the cutest puppy ever


----------



## LucysDad

Well we collected Lucy on Saturday. What a fun few days it has been . She is already quite a lump at 8.5KG. We won't be able to pick her up much longer!

Her first time out in our garden:









Eyeing up the cat:









But I want to stay in the garden!









A new boss in the office!


----------



## hackertime

Omg how beautiful, i thought hacker had great big feet !!


----------



## ForestWomble

She is beautiful she really is!


----------



## fifemute

She is lovely, going to be a big girl.


----------



## GRoberts

Pretty Lucy. :smile:


----------



## LucysDad

A few more pictures:


----------



## Dogloverlou

LucysDad said:


> A few more pictures:


What a gorgeous, gorgeous, pup!


----------



## ForestWomble

Love all the photos, please keep them coming.


----------



## hackertime

MORE PHOTOS PLEASE.........
I think im in love with your pupp but dont tell mine :lol:


----------



## Jensams

Lovely pup, has she turned your life upside down?


----------



## Lurcherlad

You're definitely going to need a bigger sofa! :lol:


----------



## Rosie64

OMG she is so beautiful and those eyes I am in love


----------



## LucysDad

Oh it sounds like I should start a fan club .

Here are a few photos from today. She is 11 weeks old now and getting on for 11KG.





































King of the water feature!










She is settling in really well. She already (mostly) knows sit/stand/down/stay. We still need to do a bit more work on the toilet training but we are getting there. She is currently fast asleep having had an energetic play date with a neighbours Collie/Pointer cross.


----------



## Dogloverlou

LucysDad said:


> Oh it sounds like I should start a fan club .
> 
> Here are a few photos from today. She is 11 weeks old now and getting on for 11KG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King of the water feature!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is settling in really well. She already (mostly) knows sit/stand/down/stay. We still need to do a bit more work on the toilet training but we are getting there. She is currently fast asleep having had an energetic play date with a neighbours Collie/Pointer cross.


She's very photogenic! :001_wub:


----------



## LucysDad

She enjoyed herself on a walk last night!


----------



## Chris911

What a beauty!


----------



## JordanWalker

Lucy is such a cute puppy. I would love to have a breed like this when the right time comes. As for your shoes, you need to find something that you can put your shoes or other stuffs away so that your puppy will not bite them. Biting and mouthing is common in a young puppy especially in play and while teething.


----------



## Bob the Bouvier

Swoon swoon swoon

What a natural in front of the camera


----------



## LucysDad

Well she is growing somewhat rapidly!

These are from another trip to the beach:


























And a few from a trip to Salisbury:


----------



## Stardi

So cute he is! Omg Hes going to be a big boy!


----------



## Jeff Stark

Shoo cutee... ! :thumbsup: :drool:


----------



## LucysDad

I haven't posted any pictures of Lucy for a while so here goes. Sorry for the big post!

This was her at 9 weeks on the left and 5 months on the right:









A couple of weeks back we met somebody walking he 12 month old lab. It is quite interesting comparing Lucy (Lab X Newfoundland) with a pure lab. She was just under 6 months when these pics were taken and she was slightly larger than the lab. Lucy is in the blue harness:























































And she finally took the plunge and started swimming. Now we cannot keep her out of water! My poor pond has been trashed.





































For those interested in how big she will get, this is her growth chart so far:

http://www.pbase.com/brycheiniog/image/156862444/original.jpg

She is currently about 27Kg and is still gaining nearly 1Kg a week.

Jonathan


----------



## Firedog

She is lovely.


----------



## Dogloverlou

She's looking fantastic. Exactly the same weight, more or less, as my 6 month old puppy. He has an expected adult weight of about 40kg. Although I'd imagine with Newf in her, Lucy would be heavier.


----------



## LucysDad

Life with Lucy has been cracking on and now we find her at 10 months old (And nearly 40Kg) Here are a few photos from an outing to Holkham beach yeasterday:























































And a video of her chasing some birds..





Jonathan


----------



## poppy2714

Now she looks like she is going to get away with a lot of things


----------



## JordanWalker

Lucy is such a beauty. She grows so lovely each day. The last time I saw her was she was just a cute puppy. And now, she is very pretty.


----------



## AnnieMcK

My new little rascal! =D


----------

